# New to site



## Tall Pines (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello, We just found your forum. Wonderful information here! We have a small flock of Icelandics and are just getting started. We wanted to introduce ourselves and say thanks for the information!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jul 31, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Nifty (Jul 31, 2010)

Great to have you here!


----------



## lilhill (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Beekissed (Aug 1, 2010)

Glad you came....we need more sheeple people!


----------



## GeeseRCool (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 2, 2010)

Howdy!


----------

